# Outdoor Dining table



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Is it right to post 1st phase if all metal?*

Fellow Lumberjocks;
Is it right to post the 1st phase of a project if all metal? I have been on the fence about doing a blog on our outdoor dining table project. The first phase is all metal and was thinking to myself, is this a proper post for our great web site that we all love? The tabletop will be wood with granite inlayed, so there will be wood… LOL

So what do you all think?

Here are some pics and I hope this does not upset the Wood Gods!!!! LOL

Look fwd to your thoughts on this.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Is it right to post 1st phase if all metal?*
> 
> Fellow Lumberjocks;
> Is it right to post the 1st phase of a project if all metal? I have been on the fence about doing a blog on our outdoor dining table project. The first phase is all metal and was thinking to myself, is this a proper post for our great web site that we all love? The tabletop will be wood with granite inlayed, so there will be wood… LOL
> ...


I think it is really fine to blog it and then make a post when it is finished, woodworking is also other than wood.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Is it right to post 1st phase if all metal?*
> 
> Fellow Lumberjocks;
> Is it right to post the 1st phase of a project if all metal? I have been on the fence about doing a blog on our outdoor dining table project. The first phase is all metal and was thinking to myself, is this a proper post for our great web site that we all love? The tabletop will be wood with granite inlayed, so there will be wood… LOL
> ...


Hi Ken;

It looks good.

I always enjoy playing with steel.

Lee


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Is it right to post 1st phase if all metal?*
> 
> Fellow Lumberjocks;
> Is it right to post the 1st phase of a project if all metal? I have been on the fence about doing a blog on our outdoor dining table project. The first phase is all metal and was thinking to myself, is this a proper post for our great web site that we all love? The tabletop will be wood with granite inlayed, so there will be wood… LOL
> ...


The wood gods are pretty ticked off.

(They are mad that I don't know how to weld. What a weanie I am.)

Lookin' good,
keep us posted.
Steve


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Is it right to post 1st phase if all metal?*
> 
> Fellow Lumberjocks;
> Is it right to post the 1st phase of a project if all metal? I have been on the fence about doing a blog on our outdoor dining table project. The first phase is all metal and was thinking to myself, is this a proper post for our great web site that we all love? The tabletop will be wood with granite inlayed, so there will be wood… LOL
> ...


Ken
Absolutely post it. Every project I have ever done has included metal screws…...and sometimes metal hinges!!!!!!


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Is it right to post 1st phase if all metal?*
> 
> Fellow Lumberjocks;
> Is it right to post the 1st phase of a project if all metal? I have been on the fence about doing a blog on our outdoor dining table project. The first phase is all metal and was thinking to myself, is this a proper post for our great web site that we all love? The tabletop will be wood with granite inlayed, so there will be wood… LOL
> ...


Hello Ken,

Good start, also looks extremly heavy just with the legs.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Is it right to post 1st phase if all metal?*
> 
> Fellow Lumberjocks;
> Is it right to post the 1st phase of a project if all metal? I have been on the fence about doing a blog on our outdoor dining table project. The first phase is all metal and was thinking to myself, is this a proper post for our great web site that we all love? The tabletop will be wood with granite inlayed, so there will be wood… LOL
> ...


Great start guys can't wait to see the finish


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Is it right to post 1st phase if all metal?*
> 
> Fellow Lumberjocks;
> Is it right to post the 1st phase of a project if all metal? I have been on the fence about doing a blog on our outdoor dining table project. The first phase is all metal and was thinking to myself, is this a proper post for our great web site that we all love? The tabletop will be wood with granite inlayed, so there will be wood… LOL
> ...


Looks like ebony legs to me.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Is it right to post 1st phase if all metal?*
> 
> Fellow Lumberjocks;
> Is it right to post the 1st phase of a project if all metal? I have been on the fence about doing a blog on our outdoor dining table project. The first phase is all metal and was thinking to myself, is this a proper post for our great web site that we all love? The tabletop will be wood with granite inlayed, so there will be wood… LOL
> ...


Great use of Iron Wood from the UP of Mich…lol


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Is it right to post 1st phase if all metal?*
> 
> Fellow Lumberjocks;
> Is it right to post the 1st phase of a project if all metal? I have been on the fence about doing a blog on our outdoor dining table project. The first phase is all metal and was thinking to myself, is this a proper post for our great web site that we all love? The tabletop will be wood with granite inlayed, so there will be wood… LOL
> ...


Hey Ken!

*Yes, I see *the 2×4… the clamps… the tape measure… the square…pipe clamps… and mallet!

*Looks like woodworking to me…*

*You're just building* a metal frame to hold the Wooden Granite Impregnated Slab you're making! LOL

*Go for it!*

*Sounds G R E A T !!*

*Sounds like a Fantastic project!*


----------



## andyboy (Jun 9, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Is it right to post 1st phase if all metal?*
> 
> Fellow Lumberjocks;
> Is it right to post the 1st phase of a project if all metal? I have been on the fence about doing a blog on our outdoor dining table project. The first phase is all metal and was thinking to myself, is this a proper post for our great web site that we all love? The tabletop will be wood with granite inlayed, so there will be wood… LOL
> ...


absolutely…Bring it on!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Is it right to post 1st phase if all metal?*
> 
> Fellow Lumberjocks;
> Is it right to post the 1st phase of a project if all metal? I have been on the fence about doing a blog on our outdoor dining table project. The first phase is all metal and was thinking to myself, is this a proper post for our great web site that we all love? The tabletop will be wood with granite inlayed, so there will be wood… LOL
> ...


Wish I could weld… no I don't … if I really wanted to, I would be able to… but I play with wood…. my brother is the welder… who tries to play with wood…. maybe he shouldn't .. as to your base for your table .. looking good my man… keep it up…


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Is it right to post 1st phase if all metal?*
> 
> Fellow Lumberjocks;
> Is it right to post the 1st phase of a project if all metal? I have been on the fence about doing a blog on our outdoor dining table project. The first phase is all metal and was thinking to myself, is this a proper post for our great web site that we all love? The tabletop will be wood with granite inlayed, so there will be wood… LOL
> ...


Ken, I think most of us are wood-admirers with no real time for "wood gods". We are all brothers and sisters in the LOVE OF WOOD, but still wish to be open to the knowledge we can garner from the other skills required to enhance the functionality of wood. Welding? OH YEAH, Keep us in the loop. Great work my friend!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Is it right to post 1st phase if all metal?*
> 
> Fellow Lumberjocks;
> Is it right to post the 1st phase of a project if all metal? I have been on the fence about doing a blog on our outdoor dining table project. The first phase is all metal and was thinking to myself, is this a proper post for our great web site that we all love? The tabletop will be wood with granite inlayed, so there will be wood… LOL
> ...


I consulted the oracles and they don't see a problem.

Love welding!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Is it right to post 1st phase if all metal?*
> 
> Fellow Lumberjocks;
> Is it right to post the 1st phase of a project if all metal? I have been on the fence about doing a blog on our outdoor dining table project. The first phase is all metal and was thinking to myself, is this a proper post for our great web site that we all love? The tabletop will be wood with granite inlayed, so there will be wood… LOL
> ...


Are there challenges unique to combining the three materials? Wood of course changes dimension depending on the humidity, granite is extremely stable, how does the relatively moist wood affect the oxidation of the metal? I think this project opens a whole bunch of aspects about the materials we work with.

I miss smithing and welding… maybe I can get back into it someday, in the meantime I will enjoy your posts!


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Is it right to post 1st phase if all metal?*
> 
> Fellow Lumberjocks;
> Is it right to post the 1st phase of a project if all metal? I have been on the fence about doing a blog on our outdoor dining table project. The first phase is all metal and was thinking to myself, is this a proper post for our great web site that we all love? The tabletop will be wood with granite inlayed, so there will be wood… LOL
> ...


Looking good!
Keep us up to date…


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Welding close to being done, then wood time. *

I have finished welding the four cross members that will support the 24×48 piece of granite. The stone weighs approx 100 lbs. We used the same granite for our outdoor kitchen and bar. I have cut all the tabs for mounting the tabletop and need to weld them on the rails tomorrow.

Blondie and I have decided that we do not like the height of the table so I have cut 2-inch squares from the 3 inch tubing used for the legs and will be welding these making the table 2 inches taller. I have sanded most the metal removing all spatter. Once these last two welding chores are completed, it is off to get Zink'd treated and then Powder coated. I will soon be heading out to the lumber-yard to pick out some Jatoba to start on the table-top.

As always all comments welcome and thanks for looking!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Welding close to being done, then wood time. *
> 
> I have finished welding the four cross members that will support the 24×48 piece of granite. The stone weighs approx 100 lbs. We used the same granite for our outdoor kitchen and bar. I have cut all the tabs for mounting the tabletop and need to weld them on the rails tomorrow.
> 
> ...


In the plans I'm not sure why I wrote 24 1/4 duh… its 50 1/4 and 75 inches long. Brain fade I'm guessing. 
I had to be thinking about the piece of granite while writing the number down.


----------



## cpeppel (Feb 7, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Welding close to being done, then wood time. *
> 
> I have finished welding the four cross members that will support the 24×48 piece of granite. The stone weighs approx 100 lbs. We used the same granite for our outdoor kitchen and bar. I have cut all the tabs for mounting the tabletop and need to weld them on the rails tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Lookin' swank - looks professional.


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Welding close to being done, then wood time. *
> 
> I have finished welding the four cross members that will support the 24×48 piece of granite. The stone weighs approx 100 lbs. We used the same granite for our outdoor kitchen and bar. I have cut all the tabs for mounting the tabletop and need to weld them on the rails tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Thanks for cleaning up the error in the plans I was jst about to ask you what te hail you were doing.

It looks great. Thanks for posting.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Welding close to being done, then wood time. *
> 
> I have finished welding the four cross members that will support the 24×48 piece of granite. The stone weighs approx 100 lbs. We used the same granite for our outdoor kitchen and bar. I have cut all the tabs for mounting the tabletop and need to weld them on the rails tomorrow.
> 
> ...


WOW!

Ken!

That is really one nice table you're making… You must have huge bunches of people to dine with!
That is a huge table… at least it Sounds huge… might not be all that big after looking at it… BUT, you shouldn't have a problem getting people around it…

Hey, you could use for a nice Assembly table too… (in a pinch, of course  )

It's really looking good!

You're going to be an expert welder by the time you finish it!

I can see in working with metal… no grain & expansion problems to deal with… Joinery? BUTT it and weld it… what could be simpler? LOL

Get out the grinder and "sand" it… Dust collection?

Thank you for the update… You're doing GREAT!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Welding close to being done, then wood time. *
> 
> I have finished welding the four cross members that will support the 24×48 piece of granite. The stone weighs approx 100 lbs. We used the same granite for our outdoor kitchen and bar. I have cut all the tabs for mounting the tabletop and need to weld them on the rails tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Now that's going to be one sweet table!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Welding close to being done, then wood time. *
> 
> I have finished welding the four cross members that will support the 24×48 piece of granite. The stone weighs approx 100 lbs. We used the same granite for our outdoor kitchen and bar. I have cut all the tabs for mounting the tabletop and need to weld them on the rails tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Looking good, Ken.

Lee


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Welding close to being done, then wood time. *
> 
> I have finished welding the four cross members that will support the 24×48 piece of granite. The stone weighs approx 100 lbs. We used the same granite for our outdoor kitchen and bar. I have cut all the tabs for mounting the tabletop and need to weld them on the rails tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Sweet.
Powder coat is a good idea.
Thats going to be nice.

Steve


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Welding close to being done, then wood time. *
> 
> I have finished welding the four cross members that will support the 24×48 piece of granite. The stone weighs approx 100 lbs. We used the same granite for our outdoor kitchen and bar. I have cut all the tabs for mounting the tabletop and need to weld them on the rails tomorrow.
> 
> ...


That welding job and grinding is starting to look good and that piece of granite looks absolutely awesome!
I hope you have enough support for the granite ,I would hate it if something happened to it.
Jatoba to boot ?
Looks like you are going to party in great style.

Kiefer


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Welding close to being done, then wood time. *
> 
> I have finished welding the four cross members that will support the 24×48 piece of granite. The stone weighs approx 100 lbs. We used the same granite for our outdoor kitchen and bar. I have cut all the tabs for mounting the tabletop and need to weld them on the rails tomorrow.
> 
> ...


You're getting there ken. It's going to look good.

When is the next party again?


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Welding close to being done, then wood time. *
> 
> I have finished welding the four cross members that will support the 24×48 piece of granite. The stone weighs approx 100 lbs. We used the same granite for our outdoor kitchen and bar. I have cut all the tabs for mounting the tabletop and need to weld them on the rails tomorrow.
> 
> ...


It is cool to see people's other interests and talents other than just wood.
Been into leather and small metalwork a bit more than wood myself, but welding…. I am jealous of that skill
This is shaping up to be a great project and blog


----------



## handystanley (Jun 4, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Welding close to being done, then wood time. *
> 
> I have finished welding the four cross members that will support the 24×48 piece of granite. The stone weighs approx 100 lbs. We used the same granite for our outdoor kitchen and bar. I have cut all the tabs for mounting the tabletop and need to weld them on the rails tomorrow.
> 
> ...


@ Ken: How thick is the walls of the square tubing stock you are using>

My 16 year old son and I are in our second semester of welding that we are taking together…he is much further along than I am! LOL!

I too want to combine the use of metal and wood in some of my future projects.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Welding close to being done, then wood time. *
> 
> I have finished welding the four cross members that will support the 24×48 piece of granite. The stone weighs approx 100 lbs. We used the same granite for our outdoor kitchen and bar. I have cut all the tabs for mounting the tabletop and need to weld them on the rails tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Handystanley; that sounds like alot of fun going to class with your son. I'm a new welder as well. Drove me crazy not knowing how to do it so I bought a machine and a buddy has been teaching me.

I used 3inch square tubing 1/8 thick, over kill I know, but that's was the thinest 3 inch they had. The rails are 16 guage 2×4 rectangular. I wanted a table heavy enough that a little bumb didnt knock drinks over. Table weighs in about 150ish as far as I can tell.

Blondie and I just returned from the lumber yard, she changed her mind on the wood. She didn't like Jatoba for the top, we went with Black Walnut which I love. What ever the Boss tells me right ? LOL

Let me know if you have anymore questions.

*Thx again for all the kind comments and support!!!!*


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Powder Coat done! Time to start on the top!*

It has been a busy cpl weeks. I had to take a trip to Michigan to cheer my Mom up, who was in the hospital. She is home & doing much better! Thx to my friends on here for the kind words & thoughts.

I got the base back from Powder Coating and it matches the chairs perfectly. I just finished 10 cutting boards for a customer, along with 15 drawers for a nice woman that lost her husband. I volunteered to finish the cabinet for her free.

I will be starting the top that will surround the granite with Black Walnut. The granite is left over from our Outdoor Kitchen Blondie and Built. I loved learning to weld but now I'm ready to make some saw dust!!!

As always, Thx for looking and all comments welcome.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Powder Coat done! Time to start on the top!*
> 
> It has been a busy cpl weeks. I had to take a trip to Michigan to cheer my Mom up, who was in the hospital. She is home & doing much better! Thx to my friends on here for the kind words & thoughts.
> 
> ...


One stunning looking table in the making…


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Powder Coat done! Time to start on the top!*
> 
> It has been a busy cpl weeks. I had to take a trip to Michigan to cheer my Mom up, who was in the hospital. She is home & doing much better! Thx to my friends on here for the kind words & thoughts.
> 
> ...


Nice.
Powder coat is such a cool finish. This is gonna look great.

Steve


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Powder Coat done! Time to start on the top!*
> 
> It has been a busy cpl weeks. I had to take a trip to Michigan to cheer my Mom up, who was in the hospital. She is home & doing much better! Thx to my friends on here for the kind words & thoughts.
> 
> ...


That's going to be very nice!

Sorry your mother was ill…
Glad she's getting better…

Man, you have been busy…!


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Powder Coat done! Time to start on the top!*
> 
> It has been a busy cpl weeks. I had to take a trip to Michigan to cheer my Mom up, who was in the hospital. She is home & doing much better! Thx to my friends on here for the kind words & thoughts.
> 
> ...


looks great buddy, to bad we couldn't hook up (again) Next time…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Powder Coat done! Time to start on the top!*
> 
> It has been a busy cpl weeks. I had to take a trip to Michigan to cheer my Mom up, who was in the hospital. She is home & doing much better! Thx to my friends on here for the kind words & thoughts.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous finish on the metal stand. This is going to be spectacular when it's done.

Glad to here your Mom is doing better.

Lew


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Powder Coat done! Time to start on the top!*
> 
> It has been a busy cpl weeks. I had to take a trip to Michigan to cheer my Mom up, who was in the hospital. She is home & doing much better! Thx to my friends on here for the kind words & thoughts.
> 
> ...


very deluxe. very nice, clean looking. powder coating is very nice, very durable


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Powder Coat done! Time to start on the top!*
> 
> It has been a busy cpl weeks. I had to take a trip to Michigan to cheer my Mom up, who was in the hospital. She is home & doing much better! Thx to my friends on here for the kind words & thoughts.
> 
> ...


It's almost done.

It's going to look great.


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Powder Coat done! Time to start on the top!*
> 
> It has been a busy cpl weeks. I had to take a trip to Michigan to cheer my Mom up, who was in the hospital. She is home & doing much better! Thx to my friends on here for the kind words & thoughts.
> 
> ...


Nice job!
I'm looking forward to seeing the final project…


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Powder Coat done! Time to start on the top!*
> 
> It has been a busy cpl weeks. I had to take a trip to Michigan to cheer my Mom up, who was in the hospital. She is home & doing much better! Thx to my friends on here for the kind words & thoughts.
> 
> ...


I agree, Ken, welding can be quite fun to do.

Nice work.

Lee


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Powder Coat done! Time to start on the top!*
> 
> It has been a busy cpl weeks. I had to take a trip to Michigan to cheer my Mom up, who was in the hospital. She is home & doing much better! Thx to my friends on here for the kind words & thoughts.
> 
> ...


Hey Ken, this is turning out to be one sturdy looking table, can wait too see the top come together with this base. Best wish, hope Mom doing well, happy holidays …BC


----------



## CueballRosendaul (Jul 16, 2012)

Ken90712 said:


> *Powder Coat done! Time to start on the top!*
> 
> It has been a busy cpl weeks. I had to take a trip to Michigan to cheer my Mom up, who was in the hospital. She is home & doing much better! Thx to my friends on here for the kind words & thoughts.
> 
> ...


I know another jock looking for a source to powder coat some parts, can you recommend someplace to send parts?


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Finally doing the woodworking portion on the table.*

Well life has been busy for me, like most of us on here I'm sure. Between X-mas, work, travel, and the Honey do list, how time flies. I just received more cutting board commissions and of course they all want them for Valentine's Day. But money is a good thing.

I have planned down the rough Walnut after making a jig for my planner, turning it into a 12 1/2 inch jointer Thx to Fine Woodworking magazine. See project, http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59496 for more info. This worked like a charm, flattening the rough boards on one side then running them through the planer to make them parallel.

I have glued up the boards that need to be 14 inches wide. I'm ready for the next step that is gluing the 4 pieces together making a square to surround the 24×48 inch piece of granite that will go in the middle of the table. Once glued up, I will do some bow-tie inlays making it look like they're holding the joints together. This will be new for me, as I have not done this before. I have another piece of walnut that I will glue around the edge of the whole table giving the top the illusion of being thicker than it really is. I have ordered the router bit for the edge that Blondie wants.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_table_edge.html#461 , #8567

I picked up the outdoor UV varnish by epifanes. http://www.epifanes.com/home.htm Everyone I have talked to swears this is some great finish for outside furniture or boats..




































Thx for looking, all comments ad advice always welcome.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finally doing the woodworking portion on the table.*
> 
> Well life has been busy for me, like most of us on here I'm sure. Between X-mas, work, travel, and the Honey do list, how time flies. I just received more cutting board commissions and of course they all want them for Valentine's Day. But money is a good thing.
> 
> ...


I was just sitting here waiting for this post… looking good Ken… can't wait for the next installment…


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finally doing the woodworking portion on the table.*
> 
> Well life has been busy for me, like most of us on here I'm sure. Between X-mas, work, travel, and the Honey do list, how time flies. I just received more cutting board commissions and of course they all want them for Valentine's Day. But money is a good thing.
> 
> ...


Go Ken Go!!!!!!!!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finally doing the woodworking portion on the table.*
> 
> Well life has been busy for me, like most of us on here I'm sure. Between X-mas, work, travel, and the Honey do list, how time flies. I just received more cutting board commissions and of course they all want them for Valentine's Day. But money is a good thing.
> 
> ...


That is some beautiful walnut! Glad you left the sap wood. In my opinion it adds so much to the character of the finished piece.

Lew


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finally doing the woodworking portion on the table.*
> 
> Well life has been busy for me, like most of us on here I'm sure. Between X-mas, work, travel, and the Honey do list, how time flies. I just received more cutting board commissions and of course they all want them for Valentine's Day. But money is a good thing.
> 
> ...


Ya Boy!
You are cookin' now.

Steve


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finally doing the woodworking portion on the table.*
> 
> Well life has been busy for me, like most of us on here I'm sure. Between X-mas, work, travel, and the Honey do list, how time flies. I just received more cutting board commissions and of course they all want them for Valentine's Day. But money is a good thing.
> 
> ...


Thx Larry to funny I'm having a drink with you right now only thousands of miles away. LOL
Thx Jim and Steve.

I have been leaving knots and sap in the wood to show off it character. I fill the knots with Epoxy. Thx guys!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finally doing the woodworking portion on the table.*
> 
> Well life has been busy for me, like most of us on here I'm sure. Between X-mas, work, travel, and the Honey do list, how time flies. I just received more cutting board commissions and of course they all want them for Valentine's Day. But money is a good thing.
> 
> ...


Hey! Looking GOOD, Ken!

I don't remember your table being that long…

... maybe you're going to cut that long board up to go around the granite center top?
(Miter cut?)

Thank you!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finally doing the woodworking portion on the table.*
> 
> Well life has been busy for me, like most of us on here I'm sure. Between X-mas, work, travel, and the Honey do list, how time flies. I just received more cutting board commissions and of course they all want them for Valentine's Day. But money is a good thing.
> 
> ...


oh yesss. that's some beautiful Walnut


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finally doing the woodworking portion on the table.*
> 
> Well life has been busy for me, like most of us on here I'm sure. Between X-mas, work, travel, and the Honey do list, how time flies. I just received more cutting board commissions and of course they all want them for Valentine's Day. But money is a good thing.
> 
> ...


Good looking wood!!!
I'm looking forward to the final…
As far as your choice of finish, you won't be disappointed. I used that on our upstairs balcony screen doors. It's going on three years now. They get a lot of direct sun exposure and are still looking good. Refinishing has even been a thought so far.
I learned about that brand from "The Wood Whisper".
Excellent choice…


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finally doing the woodworking portion on the table.*
> 
> Well life has been busy for me, like most of us on here I'm sure. Between X-mas, work, travel, and the Honey do list, how time flies. I just received more cutting board commissions and of course they all want them for Valentine's Day. But money is a good thing.
> 
> ...


I like the sapwood in the middle.
It's going to look great.


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finally doing the woodworking portion on the table.*
> 
> Well life has been busy for me, like most of us on here I'm sure. Between X-mas, work, travel, and the Honey do list, how time flies. I just received more cutting board commissions and of course they all want them for Valentine's Day. But money is a good thing.
> 
> ...


Its looking terrific Ken! Thanks for taking us along on this journey.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finally doing the woodworking portion on the table.*
> 
> Well life has been busy for me, like most of us on here I'm sure. Between X-mas, work, travel, and the Honey do list, how time flies. I just received more cutting board commissions and of course they all want them for Valentine's Day. But money is a good thing.
> 
> ...


Looking good Ken. Really beautiful wood. I have to admit that seeing how long that table will be made me think how many dishes you folks would have to wash after using it!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*The table top is taking shape!*

Well, all the cutting boards are done and have been delivered for the Valentine's Day requests. 10 more Boards gone, yea! The top is finally taking shape.



















After gluing up the boards to get the desired width for the top, it was time for the layout. You will notice like it was mentioned in the comments on a previous post, I chose to leave the sap wood in the Black Walnut. Instead of cutting it out, I thought it added character. The main reason for this was not the extra money or waste, it was more driven by the granite and its pattern. As you can see by the pics is has a mixture of colors. I'm continually struggling on trying to be creative and think outside the box. A friend taught me to leave the knot holes in boards and use epoxy with dye to show the woods character. I believe this works well to show off the wood and really tells a story as well. 









I was challenged on trying to keep the table top flat when gluing it up. I used biscuits when joining the ends to assist in keeping it flat as well as when I glued up the boards in the beginning. With the table being over 6 feet long and 4 feet wide it is one of the bigger table tops I have made. I also needed to have an opening of 24" x 48" in the middle of the top for the granite.


















I glued extra walnut on the table tops edge giving it an appearance of the top being thicker than it really is. This will receive an edge from a table top router bit I purchased from MLCS.










I have been trying to figure out what to do where the wood meets the granite. I am leaning towards clamping a temporary fence on the table top and cutting a 1/8×1/8 inch rabbet around the edge then applying Caulk giving an appearance of a consistent edge line. As we all know trying to get the Granite to fit perfectly into a square is really difficult at least for me anyways. I'm not sure expansion on the inside of the square is an big issue, as the top will be able to move from the fasteners on the bottom.

*Any suggestions fellow lumberjocks?*

I have started practicing with the bow tie inlays and Blondie has picked the sizes and how many she would like to see on the top @ the glue lines. She decided two on each glue line looks best.
I have been sanding the top and the knot holes are filled with epoxy and brown dye. The last edge has been glued on and time to flush trim and start routering the table tops edge.

As always thanks for looking, and all comments and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *The table top is taking shape!*
> 
> Well, all the cutting boards are done and have been delivered for the Valentine's Day requests. 10 more Boards gone, yea! The top is finally taking shape.
> 
> ...


almost there

coming along nicely

whats for lunch ?


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *The table top is taking shape!*
> 
> Well, all the cutting boards are done and have been delivered for the Valentine's Day requests. 10 more Boards gone, yea! The top is finally taking shape.
> 
> ...


Looking good Ken…
Your frame looks pretty stout too!
Looking forward to the final.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *The table top is taking shape!*
> 
> Well, all the cutting boards are done and have been delivered for the Valentine's Day requests. 10 more Boards gone, yea! The top is finally taking shape.
> 
> ...


Need to see this in real life… must be great.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *The table top is taking shape!*
> 
> Well, all the cutting boards are done and have been delivered for the Valentine's Day requests. 10 more Boards gone, yea! The top is finally taking shape.
> 
> ...


Hi Ken!

It's nice to see you up and running again! Hope Blondie is doing as well as she can with the flu… I wish her well.

Your table is really developing beautifully!

That's going to be a simply gorgeous table!

As far as the inside edge goes, my 1st thought was a small chamfer on both… Could you route a small chamfer on the granite? ... don't know… What you're planning is probably better…

Thank you for the update…

Oh, did you post all of your cutting boards you made?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *The table top is taking shape!*
> 
> Well, all the cutting boards are done and have been delivered for the Valentine's Day requests. 10 more Boards gone, yea! The top is finally taking shape.
> 
> ...


Very interesting table with a lot of good ideas you are building Ken. Looks very nice so far. Can't wait to see it finished. I expect you will be getting a guest from New Mexico as soon as it is done!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *The table top is taking shape!*
> 
> Well, all the cutting boards are done and have been delivered for the Valentine's Day requests. 10 more Boards gone, yea! The top is finally taking shape.
> 
> ...


wow! very awesome, and will be more-so with the granite in the middle. looks like the whole neighborhood can come over fer supper. With as thick as that wood is, couldn't you rabbit the inside edges to hold the granite? just an idea. If the rock was a bit taller then the wood, I think that would still look ok. Roy Rogers dining room table had a humungus, elevated lazy susan built into the middle of it, but, it was a round table. I got to see that in Branson. The museum is closed and gone for good now tho. Very sad. He was/is my hero. Anyway, good luck with whatever you come up with


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *The table top is taking shape!*
> 
> Well, all the cutting boards are done and have been delivered for the Valentine's Day requests. 10 more Boards gone, yea! The top is finally taking shape.
> 
> ...


That is going to be one beautiful table. I too like the knots and sapwood and agree that it adds interest and character. My only thought for the granite is a border of black epoxy around the granite. Would that work?


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *The table top is taking shape!*
> 
> Well, all the cutting boards are done and have been delivered for the Valentine's Day requests. 10 more Boards gone, yea! The top is finally taking shape.
> 
> ...


Great ideas thus far.

Joe I have heard of people routing granite. In fact the bits I bought at the woodworking show Big Dog Bits claim that thiers will do that and have a lifetime warranty from dulling or breaking. With that said, I can't afford to mess this grainite up. It is left over from the outdoor kitchen and I need it, so it matches.

*No, I didn't post any pics of the boards as I have posted so many of them in the past. Sorry*

Roger, that was what I was going to do in the beginning is make a rabbet for the stone to sit in. Being that I over kill everyrhing I was worried it would not hold the weight. It weighs about 100 pounds. Thats why I welded 4 cross members on the base to support it.

Gfadvm, I like the black epoxy idea, I'm kinda thinking though of Black Outdoor flexible chaulk.

Thx for the help and comments as always.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *The table top is taking shape!*
> 
> Well, all the cutting boards are done and have been delivered for the Valentine's Day requests. 10 more Boards gone, yea! The top is finally taking shape.
> 
> ...


*
" lifetime warranty from dulling or breaking."

*
That is ONE WARRANTY!

Big Dog Bits… never heard of'em…
I found Big Dog… no router bits… just tables. (???)

Yes, I can see your reasoning not wanting to Route & mess it up… If you had a test piece to play with, it would help… but, w/o one, play safe.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *The table top is taking shape!*
> 
> Well, all the cutting boards are done and have been delivered for the Valentine's Day requests. 10 more Boards gone, yea! The top is finally taking shape.
> 
> ...


Sorry Joe gave to the wrong name, http://www.baddogtools.com/dotnetnuke/Home.aspx

I bought both the drill bits and router bits. I bought the drill bits 2 different sets at the Vegas show and the router bits at the pomona show. So far I have delt with the customer service once and they were great!

The web page isn't the greatest, but should help.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Table edge and Bow Tie Inlays almost finished.*

Well it seems I'm finally making some serious progress on our outdoor table. I spent a Cpl. hours walking the router bit in to get the depth on the table's edge I wanted. As we all know you can't hog that much wood off in big passes without chip out or burning. I bought the bit from MLCS as mentioned in previous blog. The bit held up and performed flawlessly. I only had one or two small spots where it burned, along with no chip out.

I decided to challenge myself and do something different on this project that I have never attempted Bow Tie Inlay's. I thought this would give the table a great look and some interesting conversation's with our friend's that are not familiar this type of inlay. I started practicing them a few weeks ago and decided to go for it.

It was going really well until Blondie came in to the shop and insisted on eat some lunch. I have a bad habit of just working without eating. As I was walking out of the shop my foot hit the cord of my router and boom, it hit the floor breaking the small spiral bit. Bummer, off to Woodcraft I go!

So sat I finished cutting all 8 of them on the table top and now I need to start making the inlay inserts. I have started hand sanding the edge and top with 80 grit so far. Boy way it fun making all that saw dust from the router!!!!

No work on the table this Sun as I went golfing. My buddy and I enjoyed some beers and Cuban cigars. We both shot well, which makes it a little more fun to boot.

Thanks for looking as always and look Fwd to comments and suggestions.

www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsitesc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bittable_edge.html Bit #8567


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Table edge and Bow Tie Inlays almost finished.*
> 
> Well it seems I'm finally making some serious progress on our outdoor table. I spent a Cpl. hours walking the router bit in to get the depth on the table's edge I wanted. As we all know you can't hog that much wood off in big passes without chip out or burning. I bought the bit from MLCS as mentioned in previous blog. The bit held up and performed flawlessly. I only had one or two small spots where it burned, along with no chip out.
> 
> ...


looking real nice ken

better quit eating 
or buy more tools
(hopefully blondie
will like more eating
and buy more tools)

finish this soon
and you can eat lunch together
and discuss the new tool purchases


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Table edge and Bow Tie Inlays almost finished.*
> 
> Well it seems I'm finally making some serious progress on our outdoor table. I spent a Cpl. hours walking the router bit in to get the depth on the table's edge I wanted. As we all know you can't hog that much wood off in big passes without chip out or burning. I bought the bit from MLCS as mentioned in previous blog. The bit held up and performed flawlessly. I only had one or two small spots where it burned, along with no chip out.
> 
> ...


Ken
Truly a great looking top.
I gotta try the inlay route on the next project.


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Table edge and Bow Tie Inlays almost finished.*
> 
> Well it seems I'm finally making some serious progress on our outdoor table. I spent a Cpl. hours walking the router bit in to get the depth on the table's edge I wanted. As we all know you can't hog that much wood off in big passes without chip out or burning. I bought the bit from MLCS as mentioned in previous blog. The bit held up and performed flawlessly. I only had one or two small spots where it burned, along with no chip out.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work Ken. I'm glad to hear you take time to eat and occasionally take a day off, but I'll bet your mind kept slipping back to this project. Nice work; thanks for the updates.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Table edge and Bow Tie Inlays almost finished.*
> 
> Well it seems I'm finally making some serious progress on our outdoor table. I spent a Cpl. hours walking the router bit in to get the depth on the table's edge I wanted. As we all know you can't hog that much wood off in big passes without chip out or burning. I bought the bit from MLCS as mentioned in previous blog. The bit held up and performed flawlessly. I only had one or two small spots where it burned, along with no chip out.
> 
> ...


Brilliant routing work Ken. I don't think you will ever regret those butterflies thinking about humidity changes and all. I wonder if you plan to soften that sharp routed edge some to avoid accidental chipping (not the golf kind).


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Table edge and Bow Tie Inlays almost finished.*
> 
> Well it seems I'm finally making some serious progress on our outdoor table. I spent a Cpl. hours walking the router bit in to get the depth on the table's edge I wanted. As we all know you can't hog that much wood off in big passes without chip out or burning. I bought the bit from MLCS as mentioned in previous blog. The bit held up and performed flawlessly. I only had one or two small spots where it burned, along with no chip out.
> 
> ...


Ken!

Beautiful Router work!
Nice clean corners… You routed cross-grain first didn't you?

Your table is looking better & BETTER all the time!

It's going to be one Beautiful table when you're done!

Thanks for the Update… Hope Blondie is back to normal after the flu crap…


----------



## spud72 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Table edge and Bow Tie Inlays almost finished.*
> 
> Well it seems I'm finally making some serious progress on our outdoor table. I spent a Cpl. hours walking the router bit in to get the depth on the table's edge I wanted. As we all know you can't hog that much wood off in big passes without chip out or burning. I bought the bit from MLCS as mentioned in previous blog. The bit held up and performed flawlessly. I only had one or two small spots where it burned, along with no chip out.
> 
> ...


Nice results with the router

Guy


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Table edge and Bow Tie Inlays almost finished.*
> 
> Well it seems I'm finally making some serious progress on our outdoor table. I spent a Cpl. hours walking the router bit in to get the depth on the table's edge I wanted. As we all know you can't hog that much wood off in big passes without chip out or burning. I bought the bit from MLCS as mentioned in previous blog. The bit held up and performed flawlessly. I only had one or two small spots where it burned, along with no chip out.
> 
> ...


beautifully coming along. that is gonna have some heft to it


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Table edge and Bow Tie Inlays almost finished.*
> 
> Well it seems I'm finally making some serious progress on our outdoor table. I spent a Cpl. hours walking the router bit in to get the depth on the table's edge I wanted. As we all know you can't hog that much wood off in big passes without chip out or burning. I bought the bit from MLCS as mentioned in previous blog. The bit held up and performed flawlessly. I only had one or two small spots where it burned, along with no chip out.
> 
> ...


Top looks beautiful!

Where did you get the inlay template? I have made my own but can't get the smooth edges I'd like.

As a secret member of the AFT, I'll need you to send me all the un-smoked cigars ;^)


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Table edge and Bow Tie Inlays almost finished.*
> 
> Well it seems I'm finally making some serious progress on our outdoor table. I spent a Cpl. hours walking the router bit in to get the depth on the table's edge I wanted. As we all know you can't hog that much wood off in big passes without chip out or burning. I bought the bit from MLCS as mentioned in previous blog. The bit held up and performed flawlessly. I only had one or two small spots where it burned, along with no chip out.
> 
> ...


Thx everyone. Lew I bought it at Woodcraft. I got the template and bit and bearing set.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2005514/16479/Butterfly-Inlay-Template.aspx
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2001391/1633/Whiteside-9500-Solid-Brass-Router-Inlay-Router-Bit-Set.aspx


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Table edge and Bow Tie Inlays almost finished.*
> 
> Well it seems I'm finally making some serious progress on our outdoor table. I spent a Cpl. hours walking the router bit in to get the depth on the table's edge I wanted. As we all know you can't hog that much wood off in big passes without chip out or burning. I bought the bit from MLCS as mentioned in previous blog. The bit held up and performed flawlessly. I only had one or two small spots where it burned, along with no chip out.
> 
> ...


Looking good Ken…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Table edge and Bow Tie Inlays almost finished.*
> 
> Well it seems I'm finally making some serious progress on our outdoor table. I spent a Cpl. hours walking the router bit in to get the depth on the table's edge I wanted. As we all know you can't hog that much wood off in big passes without chip out or burning. I bought the bit from MLCS as mentioned in previous blog. The bit held up and performed flawlessly. I only had one or two small spots where it burned, along with no chip out.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Ken


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Inlays are in and sanding has started!!!! Ughh.*

*First off, our hearts and prayers go out to all the families in the Midwest that have suffered through that terrible storm and damage. I hope all our lumberjocks and their families and friends are OK! *

This weekend I was able to finish one of the things I was really worried about pulling off. I have never done Inlay's prior to this. I have been practicing before I tried it on the table, but I was really worried about messing it up. I had planned on doing this on my Entertainment Center but chickened out. I have read all the post I could from fellow lumberjocks. I thank-you all for your explanations and pics! You were a Big Help & I couldn't of done it without you!










I used Hard Maple for the inlay to give the Walnut some contrast and interest. I routered out the inlay's on the table to a depth of .120, with my plunge router. I then re-sawed some maple and ran it through my planer to a thickness of .130, and then started to router them out. I made 16 knowing I only needed 8 total, but figure some might not come out as well as I would like and would need extras. However, only one was thrown away.

I had to use my chisel to square up the corners on the table portion of the inlays to sit in. I have always respected you carvers out there. I was really worried this could go wrong very quickly for me. I did pull it off, and the neighborhood could hear a big Whew!!!! LOL

I hand sanded the bow-ties to each fit into the recess. It took me a total of 5 hours to do all 8 inlay's from start to finish. I'm guessing that 5 hrs is more time that is takes most wood-workers. 









The one blurry pic is the table rough fitted on the base with the granite. I'm in the process of making sure the reveal around the granite is consistent along all four edges. I wiped it down with Mineral Spirits to not only highlight flaws for more sanding, as well to show Blondie what it will look like when it has the finish applied.

I know the inlay's are probably not perfect, but I am really proud of the outcome. I think they look really good for a rookie!
Thx for looking and all comments are welcome.

Blondie loves it, which we all know*," a happy wife is a happy Life!"
LOL*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Inlays are in and sanding has started!!!! Ughh.*
> 
> *First off, our hearts and prayers go out to all the families in the Midwest that have suffered through that terrible storm and damage. I hope all our lumberjocks and their families and friends are OK! *
> 
> ...


*WOW!*

Great progress!

Beautiful - Clean inlays… etc.

LOOKING GREAT!!

Won't be long now…

Thank you!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Inlays are in and sanding has started!!!! Ughh.*
> 
> *First off, our hearts and prayers go out to all the families in the Midwest that have suffered through that terrible storm and damage. I hope all our lumberjocks and their families and friends are OK! *
> 
> ...


1st, I'm in total agreement with you on the thoughts & prayers for all the folks affected by Mother Natures wrath. GOD bless. It is so damn sad. (sorry bout the expitive) ... 2ndly, your table is totally lookin very awesome Ken


----------



## andyboy (Jun 9, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Inlays are in and sanding has started!!!! Ughh.*
> 
> *First off, our hearts and prayers go out to all the families in the Midwest that have suffered through that terrible storm and damage. I hope all our lumberjocks and their families and friends are OK! *
> 
> ...


Looking great mate. Love the dovetail jig.


----------



## landwoodworks (Jan 14, 2012)

Ken90712 said:


> *Inlays are in and sanding has started!!!! Ughh.*
> 
> *First off, our hearts and prayers go out to all the families in the Midwest that have suffered through that terrible storm and damage. I hope all our lumberjocks and their families and friends are OK! *
> 
> ...


Great looking Table


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Inlays are in and sanding has started!!!! Ughh.*
> 
> *First off, our hearts and prayers go out to all the families in the Midwest that have suffered through that terrible storm and damage. I hope all our lumberjocks and their families and friends are OK! *
> 
> ...


Beautiful job Ken. 
I recently bought a inlay kit but have yet to use it.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Inlays are in and sanding has started!!!! Ughh.*
> 
> *First off, our hearts and prayers go out to all the families in the Midwest that have suffered through that terrible storm and damage. I hope all our lumberjocks and their families and friends are OK! *
> 
> ...


Just Magical…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Inlays are in and sanding has started!!!! Ughh.*
> 
> *First off, our hearts and prayers go out to all the families in the Midwest that have suffered through that terrible storm and damage. I hope all our lumberjocks and their families and friends are OK! *
> 
> ...


Maple and walnut, you gotta love that combination!

Super job on cutting the rounded corners into tight fitting points!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Inlays are in and sanding has started!!!! Ughh.*
> 
> *First off, our hearts and prayers go out to all the families in the Midwest that have suffered through that terrible storm and damage. I hope all our lumberjocks and their families and friends are OK! *
> 
> ...


Thx everyone, I was truly worried about pulling the inlay off.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Inlays are in and sanding has started!!!! Ughh.*
> 
> *First off, our hearts and prayers go out to all the families in the Midwest that have suffered through that terrible storm and damage. I hope all our lumberjocks and their families and friends are OK! *
> 
> ...


I have the same Inlay kit as you… I used it on my Wall Shelf... worked amazingly well!

( Wall Shelf project )


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Inlays are in and sanding has started!!!! Ughh.*
> 
> *First off, our hearts and prayers go out to all the families in the Midwest that have suffered through that terrible storm and damage. I hope all our lumberjocks and their families and friends are OK! *
> 
> ...


This came out great Ken, its nice to see that your hard work/efforts have paid off. I can see a nice bottle of California finest being enjoy on this your latest efforts. Take care my friend…Wilson


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Inlays are in and sanding has started!!!! Ughh.*
> 
> *First off, our hearts and prayers go out to all the families in the Midwest that have suffered through that terrible storm and damage. I hope all our lumberjocks and their families and friends are OK! *
> 
> ...


Ken, The inlays look PERFECT to me and the table is beautiful! You can be really proud of this project. I haven't worked up the courage to do bowties yet but you have inspired me. Did the inlay kit come from Woodcraft?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Inlays are in and sanding has started!!!! Ughh.*
> 
> *First off, our hearts and prayers go out to all the families in the Midwest that have suffered through that terrible storm and damage. I hope all our lumberjocks and their families and friends are OK! *
> 
> ...


Hi Ken,
Wauuu, what a wonderful job you did on this one.
So fine details.
"a happy wife is a happy Life!" smiles, let's keep them happy.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## SuburbanDon (Mar 15, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Inlays are in and sanding has started!!!! Ughh.*
> 
> *First off, our hearts and prayers go out to all the families in the Midwest that have suffered through that terrible storm and damage. I hope all our lumberjocks and their families and friends are OK! *
> 
> ...


Nice inlays. Especially the corners. That's where I would fall down because I'm not a good chiseler (yet). I applaud your Whiteside bits too. I got my panel cutters from them. Good stuff.

And I have found that a happy wife is a wife who won't give you a hard time about buying wood.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Inlays are in and sanding has started!!!! Ughh.*
> 
> *First off, our hearts and prayers go out to all the families in the Midwest that have suffered through that terrible storm and damage. I hope all our lumberjocks and their families and friends are OK! *
> 
> ...


I think you gotta be kidding "rookie", I've been doing inlays for years and couldn't do much better. But yeah, ok, I could have done it in 4 hrs. Nice work, nice result, & a good confidence builder.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Finishing Started on Bottom, almost done.*

Thx everyone for all the great comments. Everyone's advice and questions are taken in a good way! 99.9% of us Lumberjocks are here to learn and help one another so no offense is ever taken.
I bought a portable spray booth to fix my dust issues when finishing projects, here is that post if interested. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/37053










I received a cpl e mails asking where I have been which was very nice, Thx. Blondie made me take a Vacation. It was nice to get away and she insisted NO I-Phone or Laptop for 10 days while in Cancun. When we returned it was raining for a few days, so not the most ideal conditions for finishing. We needed it though.










The table pretty much takes up all the room in this new portable booth. Being that granite is going in the middle there is an opening for me to work. I crawl in and then apply the finish. I will be putting an exhaust fan with filter once I find one. I do use a professional mask as well, ( THX justoneofme ). It has 2 plastic windows no screens.

http://www.ajtools.com/products/6541.html This is where I bought it.

The finish I'm applying on the table is Epifanes from Holland. http://www.epifanes.com/home.htm It seems to have the highest UV protection and the boat owners I've talked too, swear by it. The manufacturer recommends, only brushing it on and spraying the last coat if I want to. I'm doing the bottom of the table first to learn how it reacts and how things go. The pics aren't the greatest because of the bright light I have in there sorry.









The pics are after the 2nd coat. 1st coat is cut 50/50 , 2nd coat 25% 3rd 15% and rest 5%. Some light sanding in between coats. I'm impressed so far after the 2nd coat. I'm putting 3 coats on the bottom and 5 or 6 on the top. We live in Southern California so lots of sun light but it is under a covered patio with 2 open walls.

We're getting close thank goodness! LOL

Again thx everyone!

-Ken, "Everyday above ground is a good day!"


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finishing Started on Bottom, almost done.*
> 
> Thx everyone for all the great comments. Everyone's advice and questions are taken in a good way! 99.9% of us Lumberjocks are here to learn and help one another so no offense is ever taken.
> I bought a portable spray booth to fix my dust issues when finishing projects, here is that post if interested. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/37053
> ...


Ken,

Beautiful!

I can't believe how the finish is bringing up the color and the grain. Once the granite is in place this is going to be the center piece of the outdoor space!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finishing Started on Bottom, almost done.*
> 
> Thx everyone for all the great comments. Everyone's advice and questions are taken in a good way! 99.9% of us Lumberjocks are here to learn and help one another so no offense is ever taken.
> I bought a portable spray booth to fix my dust issues when finishing projects, here is that post if interested. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/37053
> ...


Glad you had a NICE vacation!

You have to get away and Charge the Ole Batteries once in awhile! Glad you're back!

Table is LOOKING REAL GOOD!

Good idea to tackle the bottom first!

Thank you.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finishing Started on Bottom, almost done.*
> 
> Thx everyone for all the great comments. Everyone's advice and questions are taken in a good way! 99.9% of us Lumberjocks are here to learn and help one another so no offense is ever taken.
> I bought a portable spray booth to fix my dust issues when finishing projects, here is that post if interested. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/37053
> ...


Really great job, Ken.

Lee


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finishing Started on Bottom, almost done.*
> 
> Thx everyone for all the great comments. Everyone's advice and questions are taken in a good way! 99.9% of us Lumberjocks are here to learn and help one another so no offense is ever taken.
> I bought a portable spray booth to fix my dust issues when finishing projects, here is that post if interested. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/37053
> ...


Looking good Ken. I can vouch for the Ephifines it's great stuff. Close to three years ago I used it on our balcony screen doors. Even the spots that I went to thin on still look good.
I'm looking forward got the final pic of your table.
Take care
KP


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finishing Started on Bottom, almost done.*
> 
> Thx everyone for all the great comments. Everyone's advice and questions are taken in a good way! 99.9% of us Lumberjocks are here to learn and help one another so no offense is ever taken.
> I bought a portable spray booth to fix my dust issues when finishing projects, here is that post if interested. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/37053
> ...


I agree, the grain just stands out with that finish. I was wondering what color the granite insert is?
thanks Don


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finishing Started on Bottom, almost done.*
> 
> Thx everyone for all the great comments. Everyone's advice and questions are taken in a good way! 99.9% of us Lumberjocks are here to learn and help one another so no offense is ever taken.
> I bought a portable spray booth to fix my dust issues when finishing projects, here is that post if interested. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/37053
> ...


Looks great so far.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finishing Started on Bottom, almost done.*
> 
> Thx everyone for all the great comments. Everyone's advice and questions are taken in a good way! 99.9% of us Lumberjocks are here to learn and help one another so no offense is ever taken.
> I bought a portable spray booth to fix my dust issues when finishing projects, here is that post if interested. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/37053
> ...


Your table is looking great! That finish has nothing but good reviews that I can find. The grain is certainly spectacular and should look great with the granite. Can't wait to see the final pics.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finishing Started on Bottom, almost done.*
> 
> Thx everyone for all the great comments. Everyone's advice and questions are taken in a good way! 99.9% of us Lumberjocks are here to learn and help one another so no offense is ever taken.
> I bought a portable spray booth to fix my dust issues when finishing projects, here is that post if interested. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/37053
> ...


Nice job. I enjoy the blog.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finishing Started on Bottom, almost done.*
> 
> Thx everyone for all the great comments. Everyone's advice and questions are taken in a good way! 99.9% of us Lumberjocks are here to learn and help one another so no offense is ever taken.
> I bought a portable spray booth to fix my dust issues when finishing projects, here is that post if interested. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/37053
> ...


There will be some super meals served up on this, very soon.. Beautiful project,


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Finishing Started on Bottom, almost done.*
> 
> Thx everyone for all the great comments. Everyone's advice and questions are taken in a good way! 99.9% of us Lumberjocks are here to learn and help one another so no offense is ever taken.
> I bought a portable spray booth to fix my dust issues when finishing projects, here is that post if interested. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/37053
> ...


What a gorgeous outdoor table that is going to be, Ken!

Good thing you had the centre well to stand in while applying the finish, otherwise would have been a tight squeeze, eh?! The future fan setup sounds like a very wise decision … all for the sake of protecting your lungs. Glad to hear you're already smart enough to wear a professional mask. It's surprising how many don't!!

I bet you can't wait to get that sweet looking table set up for summer entertaining!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Our Outdoor Table is finished!!!*










Blondie wondering where her wine is…..

To those of you have been following and helping me thanks a million. Well, I finally finished our Walnut/ Granite outdoor table today. Just in time as my parents from Michigan will be here in Southern California Fri morning. Mom has been dying to see it, so the pressure was on. The finishing process was a long. I used Epifanes boat varnish from Holland. It takes 24 hours between coats although I found 48 hrs. to be better in between wet sanding. I applied 10 coats as recommended.
We un-wrapped the new chairs today and had our first glass of wine out there. I'm glad to be done, although it was a fun project from the beginning. Welding up the frame and cutting the granite and making the table was great as I just learned how to weld. I also learned how to make bow tie inlays as well. I thank all of you for helping through this adventure. Thx for looking.

Hope you like it, and all comments are welcome.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Our Outdoor Table is finished!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yippee! That is sweet.
Very professional looking job.

And give the poor woman back her glass of wine, for cripes sake.
Steve


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Our Outdoor Table is finished!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely Gorgeous. Everything matches perfectly!!


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Our Outdoor Table is finished!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ken; I take my hat off to you, this table is really rockin. You should be proud of creating something so beautiful. Thanks for sharing this.
-Don


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Our Outdoor Table is finished!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is absolutely beautiful! Wow! What a gr8 place to wine-n-dine. Beautiful project Ken


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Our Outdoor Table is finished!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep…

Great job… Great table…

I'll bet you're happy it's finally finished!

Thank you for keeping us all up to date!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Our Outdoor Table is finished!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Ken: A beauty, that's for sure!! It was interesting following your blog and watching it all come together. Cheers to many more glasses of wine and lots of friends gathered round to enjoy your artistic endeavour. Well done!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Our Outdoor Table is finished!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a beautiful table, ive just gone through all of the blogs for this build, quite exciting…sorry you lost your spiral upcut bit, but better to get use to it then not, but i love the three mixtures going together, wood , glass, and metal, and you did it perfectly….enjoy…grizz


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Our Outdoor Table is finished!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thank-you all for the positive comments and support. This web page is amazing, with all the great woodworkers helping me and each other grow and become even better woodworkers.

I'm pretty proud of this being I made the whole thing from scratch. One area I have been really working on is being more creative. Learning how to weld was really fun thanks to Paul!

Again, thank-you it really means alot!


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Our Outdoor Table is finished!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous Ken! Excellence ALWAYS rewards GREATLY and I know that was your goal. It sure appears you met it. I'm sure you'll never regret all the many hours invested and every guest should feel honored to dine from this work of art.
Thanks for sharing the journey.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Our Outdoor Table is finished!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really great job, Ken.

I was beginning to think you gave up on it. LOL

Lee


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Our Outdoor Table is finished!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG Ken that is gorgeous. Love the wood, love the design.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Our Outdoor Table is finished!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ken- excellent project design and craftsmanship!!

Glad you made through the finishing and came out with such stellar results.

Now you can indeed enjoy a glass of wine and reflect on a project well done.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Our Outdoor Table is finished!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks fantastic!
The wood is top notch!

A great place to share stories.
thanks for posting.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Our Outdoor Table is finished!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ken, very nice job. I enjoyed the blog. The finish, heck the whole table looks great.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Our Outdoor Table is finished!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This really turned out great Ken - nice job! Good for you to try the new stuff…....


----------



## WVTODD (Jun 8, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Our Outdoor Table is finished!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice design and great use of materials.


----------

